

So you want to learn Python? - astrec
http://neopythonic.blogspot.com/2009/05/so-you-want-to-learn-python.html

======
michael_dorfman
I'm not going to argue with the notion that Knuth is "the source" when it
comes to learning Computer Science, but his views on SICP are a bit
idiosyncratic, don't you think?

 _So, how do you learn about Computer Science? Some would no doubt recommend
"Structure and Interpretation of Computer Programs" by Abelson and Sussman
here. (Someone sent me review copy of that book too.) But really, SICP (as it
is often referred to) has its own agenda: convincing the reader that the most
important thing computers can do is interpreting computer programs. This
agenda has arguably caused the proliferation of Scheme implementations and
indoctrinated many young minds with certain ideas about how to design and
implement programming languages. But personally, I recommend you go straight
to the source. After all these years, there is still no substitute for Knuth._

~~~
plinkplonk
"but his views on SICP are a bit idiosyncratic, don't you think?"

I'll say!

I can't believe he wrote this.

"SICP (as it is often referred to) has its own agenda: convincing the reader
that the most important thing computers can do is interpreting computer
programs. This agenda has arguably caused the proliferation of Scheme
implementations and indoctrinated many young minds with certain ideas about
how to design and implement programming languages."

"indoctrinate" and "agenda" sound very harsh to me. I've read and worked
through SICP and never felt it was an "indoctrination" attempt. Imagine this
were a comment on HN - such a pathetic claim would be downvoted to oblivion.
Just shows you can be very bright and still have blind spots.

"But personally, I recommend you go straight to the source. After all these
years, there is still no substitute for Knuth"

I see TAOCP and SICP as complementary books not substitutes. I fail to see how
one can be substituted for the other as a "learn to program" choice.

